# free pigeon!!



## ralph mitchell (Jun 2, 2004)

a friend at work brought me two baby pigeons about 8 days old. their mom flew into the patio windo and died. I raised them and released the larger one over a week ago. he fit rigth in with the other pigeons and flew off with them. the other one, kind of a runt,is a people bird, he likes to set on my lap and watch tv, likes inside, not outside. I tried to release him but he just flew to my shoulder, jumped back in his carrier, or stood between my legs. I live in an apartment in San Diego Ca. I can not keep him. he is not very pretty, grey with two black strips on his wings, kind of small, with a skinny neck. and he is a real snuggler.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Again, Ralph,

Thank you for re-posting in the adoption section.

This little one is unique and needs love and special care. I have several grey with two black stripes, and I find them uniquely beautiful in their own way. This little one may just be a female, so she will no doubt be very make a very sweet pet.

I will pray for a special home for this baby. 

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ralph,

If it doesn't work out for someone closer to you to adopt the bird, just let me know, and we can make arrangements to get the bird to me.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bumping up


----------

